# Livery in East Devon/West Dorset help please!



## Mrs B (2 July 2015)

A bit afraid of jinxing everything but ... MJa2BT has kindly pointed me in the direction of some FB pages and given me some lead of where to look etc but can anyone recommend a livery yard in the East Devon/West Dorset area? 

Hopefully *crosses fingers, touches wood and spits (excuse me!)* we are moving to just outside Lyme Regis in September. It's about 3 hours from where we are now, so not exactly easy to pop down now to scout around, plus personal recommendations are always the best ...

Of course, if there's anywhere you wouldn't touch with the proverbial, I'd be grateful if you could pm me  

Thankies!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (5 July 2015)

I'm probably a bit too far west of Lyme Regis  (very close to MiJodsR2BlinkinTite!) to suggest a yard. Perhaps look around Colyton/Colyford?

It's a fabulous part of the world. I moved here 3 years ago from Kent and have loved every second of my time here.


----------



## Mrs B (5 July 2015)

ArabianGem78 said:



			I'm probably a bit too far west of Lyme Regis  (very close to MiJodsR2BlinkinTite!) to suggest a yard. Perhaps look around Colyton/Colyford?

It's a fabulous part of the world. I moved here 3 years ago from Kent and have loved every second of my time here.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, ArabianGem ... I'll take a look. Really hoping it all works out! How d'you manage with the high-banked, single track roads? Avoid 'em?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 July 2015)

OK so does anyone know contact details, for OP, of the place in Charmouth? Run by Charlotte Wakley??? I think its in a lovely position up on the hills just North/North East of Dorset. Anyone know???


----------



## Mrs B (5 July 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			OK so does anyone know contact details, for OP, of the place in Charmouth? Run by Charlotte Wakley??? I think its in a lovely position up on the hills just North/North East of Dorset. Anyone know???
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Any PMs or leads would be great please ...


----------



## ArabianGem78 (6 July 2015)

Mrs B said:



			Thank you, ArabianGem ... I'll take a look. Really hoping it all works out! How d'you manage with the high-banked, single track roads? Avoid 'em?
		
Click to expand...

I'm lucky enough to have direct access onto commons that offer extensive offroad riding. Only a few high banked single track roads to contend with and they aren't too bad. I've had one instance where I could hear a car being driven too fast for the road and had to turn horse around and canter up the road to avoid all of us dying. Including the driver's young daughter. Otherwise it's been fine!


----------



## wellwisher (8 July 2015)

Charlotte Wakely is at Hills Farm, Kilmington (or is it Wilmington?) - lovely set up


----------



## Mrs B (9 July 2015)

ArabianGem78 said:



			I'm lucky enough to have direct access onto commons that offer extensive offroad riding. Only a few high banked single track roads to contend with and they aren't too bad. I've had one instance where I could hear a car being driven too fast for the road and had to turn horse around and canter up the road to avoid all of us dying. Including the driver's young daughter. Otherwise it's been fine!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - that's generally reassuring to hear!

And thanks too,WW - very helpful


----------



## OpalFruits (19 July 2015)

Hi, I live just outside Lyme so... Hills Farm in Kilmington, run by Charlotte is lovely, I can get the number and pm it to you if you wish. There is also the yard I am on and can also get you the number for the lady who runs that. Besides that there is a little yard in Beer although you will have to pop up there as thats the only the way I ever got the speak to the owner as I couldnt find a number anywhere.  There is also Vineyard stables in Charmouth forest, their number is on their website. Ive never been up there but a few friends have and used the school there which they said is nice! Apart from that I wouldn't recommend the other two yards that are around here. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mrs B (20 July 2015)

Thank you, OpalFruits! Will pm you ...


----------

